# Swissvax, is it worth it?



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Just wondered the above question, my tub of AG HD Wax, is running low, is it REALLY worth an average of £100 a pot, seems like a lot of money to me?

:detailer:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

They aint worth the price tag however their products are very good.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Have a look into Britemax Vantage or maybe AS Wax


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes,it is worth it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

about as much as it's worth spending tens of thousands of pounds on a car that "can do" 150+ mph but is legally only allowed to do 70mph and loses halve its value in 3 years...

it's all relative... 

:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm a huge lover of Swissvax which a lot of people know on here. I find there waxes very easy to use and if you compare the price of AG HD (is a very good wax) to Onyx then I'd go for onyx simply due to the ease of use in comparison, as cueball said though, it's all relative to budget and what you want.

Also I'm one of these that can't see spending hundreds in a wax however the likes of onyx gives much more depth on my red octavia in comparison to HD wax.

This is coming from someone who has a Pot of Crystal Rock too haha.

Rob


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I've used quite a few of their wax's,due to knowing a rep and a mate who likes it. Nothing special imo,it's just wax


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

In all honesty every swissvax product I've owned has been underwhelming. And I would steer clear of bos, there are better easier beauty waxes out there for many many pounds less


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Having owned a lot of their products ...i have to agree with Matt


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

if you think it is then it is, i dont, so wont buy it


----------



## ryans day (May 10, 2013)

how can swissvax justify their price tags on some of their products?are they really a cut above the rest or just very much over hyped and priced? im intriqued


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

ryans day said:


> how can swissvax justify their price tags on some of their products?are they really a cut above the rest or just very much over hyped and priced? im intriqued


Its a brand


----------



## Desertduck (Sep 30, 2008)

Tom48 said:


> Just wondered the above question, my tub of AG HD Wax, is running low, is it REALLY worth an average of £100 a pot, seems like a lot of money to me?
> 
> :detailer:


Have a look at the Auto Finesse range of waxes. Much better value :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> Its a brand


This , And whilst people are buying their waxes at £100+ they will continue to sell them

Not for me though , I've got far too many other things to be wasting my money on


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

R7KY D said:


> This , And whilst people are buying their waxes at £100+ they will continue to sell them
> 
> Not for me though , I've got far too many other things to be wasting my money on


Exactly that, whats difference between hugo boss jeans and burton jeans.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

An overpriced brand my dear fellow "snob factor" :lol:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Sounds like you answered your own question.....

If you have to question the value of something then you don't really think it's worth the money; the level of this is different for us all so go with your own instinct :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Desertduck said:


> Have a look at the Auto Finesse range of waxes. Much better value :thumb:


have a look at Angelwax and see how poor value they really are... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

If you get pleasure from buying and using Swissvax products and you think they make your car look better, then it's worth it. I'm a fan of Swissvax and none of their products have ever let me down or left me disappointed. With most of them, a little goes a long way so not as expensive as it might seem. There are plenty of other great products on the market, some of which (such as AF) are fast building brand loyalty themselves, and I do use some of them myself from time to time for certain jobs.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

If we're talking value for money, i'd say Simoniz original's unbeatable


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Worth it no, nice to use and have yes imo, there's other brands that do it as good if not better for less. but beauty is in the eye of the beholder if you can afford it then try it or ask Rob_vrs for a sample :thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

R7KY D said:


> This , And whilst people are buying their waxes at £100+ they will continue to sell them
> 
> Not for me though , I've got far too many other things to be wasting my money on


.........same here. I don't buy rubbish,mostley Megs & AG but the swissvax range are not for me.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I love my Swissvax waxes that I have got. They are some of the best smelling, easiest to use, and best looking waxes I own. Are they worth the money? They are to me. 

The Cleaner Fluid is a must too, it's the best pre-wax cleaner I have ever come across!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

They are easy to use and smell awesome but the price tag makes me try them and sell them on. For me theyre not a keeper in the detailing stash.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Desertduck said:


> Have a look at the Auto Finesse range of waxes. Much better value :thumb:


I would agree with this much more for your money and there's still the higher end purchases if your feeling flush


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Or the bouncers wax range! just got myself some Vanilla Ice (not used it yet)

But from what ive read it rivals the high end waxes and it has that 'high end' feel if thats what your after as it comes with a authentication certificate and is in a drawstring bag. Personally it was about the wax and results not what it came in etc

Jay does waxes ranging from £40 for the likes of salute the fruit and sherbert fizz, to £50 for Vanilla ice and his new show wax Capture the rapture at £60. All come in 200ml tubs and then theres also the Dodo Independant label waxes of Bouncers 22 and satsuma rock 

All decent waxes from what ive heard, just have to be careful with application times i believe as its more of a apply to a panel and buff straight off kind of wax


----------



## James95larman (Jan 16, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> I'm a huge lover of Swissvax which a lot of people know on here. I find there waxes very easy to use and if you compare the price of AG HD (is a very good wax) to Onyx then I'd go for onyx simply due to the ease of use in comparison, as cueball said though, it's all relative to budget and what you want.
> 
> Also I'm one of these that can't see spending hundreds in a wax however the likes of onyx gives much more depth on my red octavia in comparison to HD wax.
> 
> ...


Interesting, how does Swissvax Crystal Rock compare to onyx? Plus, what Swissvax waxes do you have? Thanks James :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

James95larman said:


> Interesting, how does Swissvax Crystal Rock compare to onyx? Plus, what Swissvax waxes do you have? Thanks James :thumb:


Crystal rock has lasted longer on my car and gave it a hell of a lot more gloss and wet look, is it worth £740 more...i don't think so myself.

I only have shield at the minute and a little bit of crystal rock left. Im on the lookout for some best of show and onyx.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't think longevity of a wax really applies to the DW crew. To be honest, who amongst us amateurs really wants to only break out the wax twice a year? Some want to apply it every week or two just for the pleasure! It's all about final finish for most of us. Depth of shine and water repellency (for the sad ones amongst us, me included).
Whilst Swissvax may have some serious bragging rights, there must be lots of much cheaper waxes which can easily hold their own on the finish front.
Do a panel of a car in a £300 a pot wax and the next panel in a £30 a pot wax and the majority of us wouldn't be able to call which is which.
Each to their own, but there's no way I would ever be able to justify a £100+ wax.


----------



## James95larman (Jan 16, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> Crystal rock has lasted longer on my car and gave it a hell of a lot more gloss and wet look, is it worth £740 more...i don't think so myself.
> 
> I only have shield at the minute and a little bit of crystal rock left. Im on the lookout for some best of show and onyx.


Thanks rob, did you actually pay £800 for CR? Im glad this question has been raised, as I do want to try a pot of Swissvax, I have two pot of auto finesse waxes, they look great! But what the best one at best price? After all, as has been said not that many will notice the differents between £300 or £30!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

As iv said earlier swissvax is a luxury car care brand, like Hugo boss. People with the money and the want to spend on the higher price stuff will and can say that's what they wear/use. There lots of brands out there that all use same packaging and different prices, but people buy from where they like instead of from the manufacturer themselves. It's all down to personal preference.


----------



## James95larman (Jan 16, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> As iv said earlier swissvax is a luxury car care brand, like Hugo boss. People with the money and the want to spend on the higher price stuff will and can say that's what they wear/use. There lots of brands out there that all use same packaging and different prices, but people buy from where they like instead of from the manufacturer themselves. It's all down to personal preference.


Recommendation rob? Best wax for price in your eyes? Thanks James


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

For ease of use and gloss SV onyx


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

i really like the bos i have, its by far the easiest wax i've used and last reasonably for a show wax, despite what people on here say!


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have bought recently onyx and I love it I have only tried megs yellow wax nattys blue and megs tech wax and sealents I also have body wrap I honestly think body wrap is soooo easy to apply but onnyx is so much better in my eyes it feels good when your applyingg it as you know its a mid to high end wax in my opinion anyway durability isnt the best maybe two months or so but as enthusiasts on here who wouldnt want to reapply it within that time space anyway also smells great and at what I paid 60quid its great and will defo reccommend it


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys, interesting to hear everyone's opinions. I think if I did go for it I would probably just go for Onyx, does anyone know how long lasting it is compared to AG HD Wax??


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

It's like most hobbies, it's not necessary to pay a fortune, but if it's something you really like doing, it's worth paying for it. I had a pot of B.O.S. did I notice £90 difference (At the time) from my DoDo Orange crush? No, hand on heart I didn't notice any difference. Did I feel good using it? Hell yes. Autobathe, I didn't rate it much, but it smelled like malibu and was great. Can't say it washed any better than 'Born to be mild'. But why did I used to save it for those 'special days'. Those days when it's you, nice weather, plenty of time and your car. I saved it because it felt special. I don't have any now as I have a family to support and I cannot warrant spending 3,4,5 times my normal amount on car care products. If I came into a bit of spare money would I buy some more? Course I would


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I thought it lasted 4 weeks ish longer. The difference is that it doesn't matter how long you leave onyx on for (within reason) whereas hd it does seem difficult after a while.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Mixman said:


> It's like most hobbies, it's not necessary to pay a fortune, but if it's something you really like doing, it's worth paying for it. I had a pot of B.O.S. did I notice £90 difference (At the time) from my DoDo Orange crush? No, hand on heart I didn't notice any difference. Did I feel good using it? Hell yes. Autobathe, I didn't rate it much, but it smelled like malibu and was great. Can't say it washed any better than 'Born to be mild'. But why did I used to save it for those 'special days'. Those days when it's you, nice weather, plenty of time and your car. I saved it because it felt special. I don't have any now as I have a family to support and I cannot warrant spending 3,4,5 times my normal amount on car care products. If I came into a bit of spare money would I buy some more? Course I would


Spot on! It's how it makes you feel, the main component of the product is the psychological effect it has on the user. The few swissvax products I own are the pride of my collection, not because of their ability but more cause of the brand.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

But to be fair I really rate seal feed!


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

I wouldn't waste £100 on a pot of wax,with that same £100 you could buy a complete set of Zaino products and beat the **** of Swissvax.
Swissvax is overhyped and way over priced.Comes off with a decent pressure wash aswell. 

Z2 and Z5 will be give as good as results, at a tenth of the price.

But as in everything, your wax is only as good as the prep work prior.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

With your hundred pounds I would buy colli 20 bucks, vindaloo at the cinnamon tree restaurant , 6 pints of Lal toofan, taxi home , New DVD from tescos ,popcorn and 20 ****, and put the change in my piggybank!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

People can say what they like but if you have the funds for swissvax then do it!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Kash-Jnr said:


> People can say what they like but if you have the funds for swissvax then do it!


Funny how most knocking it have never used it also:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

msb said:


> Funny how most knocking it have never used it also:thumb:


Always better to knock something expensive though eh...



:wall:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

msb said:


> Funny how most knocking it have never used it also:thumb:


Been there spent thousands and gone back to cheaper better products.

I don't think the arrogance of the UK distributer helps matters either.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Been there spent thousands and gone back to cheaper better products.
> 
> I don't think the arrogance of the UK distributer helps matters either.


I don't have a huge amount of swissvax but what i do have is ok for the money, not the best products i've ever used but definatley not the worst,and personal experience i find you get what you pay for the majority of the time, not always but mostly:thumb:
Also its not only swissvax that can be accused of arrogance there are few tbh


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> I don't think the arrogance of the UK distributer helps matters either.


I agree... but what Swissvax are you talking about?

Swissvax LLP
Swissvax Ltd
Swissvax International Ltd
Swissvax Russia Ltd

Seems to be a few cropping up in the UK these days....

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Help For Heroes Detailing Day by Ben Grace, on Flickr

I love Onyx


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Personally I class using it as a sense of occastion


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

The way I see it is like two different cars. You can buy a nice Audi for say £40k or a Lamborghini for £200k or whatever. The Audi will do an amazing job and be very worth the money. The lambo will do it better but won't be such good value for money. 
But what it boils down to, in my opinion, at the end of the day you can say, I have a Lamborghini. 

Not sure if this makes sense but this is how I see it 

Besides, it's always nice to treat yourself :thumb:


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Tend to think that if the person can afford it then it's worth it to them. I tend to buy certain branded goods because of previous experience and that the extra I may be paying pays itself back to me in longevity and quality outlasting a cheaper equivalent. Wax is slightly different swissvax may last no longer than some poorboys gear but then again if the person slapping it on the car appreciates how it looks and they haven't sold a kidney to buy it then I'm sure the wad of cash they expended it is nothing to the sense of satisfaction achieved from using and appreciating the product.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I agree... but what Swissvax are you talking about?
> 
> Swissvax LLP
> Swissvax Ltd
> ...


Lol you did a companies house search too


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Lol you did a companies house search too


Companies house is just one of the places I use...

I do searches on all companies I deal with, or have an interest in. 

I can see their financial numbers, what mark-up they are making, director's names and addresses, the lot, how much they have borrowed, their stock levels - pretty much everything about them...

Hence I know exactly what companies on here really make their own stuff and what ones are, well, just conning people...for want of a better phrase...

:thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't know what arrogance you guys have come across from Swissvax, I recently purchased some seal feed from Swissvax UK and the order was late but the lady I was dealing with, Samantha threw in a few freebies to compensate for the wait.


----------



## joshuahornby (Apr 25, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> Companies house is just one of the places I use...
> 
> I do searches on all companies I deal with, or have an interest in.
> 
> ...


How do you obtain this data? Would like to see it my self.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

msb said:


> Funny how most knocking it have never used it also:thumb:


Too common an attitude on here unfortunately; there should be a sticky that says "don't ask if any wax above £20 is worth the money because you will just get a flood of people (many who won't have used "X") saying its just snobbery and they suggest using one of the usual suspects instead......

Why do we use belts to hold our trousers up when string will do the job? Because some of us want something more/better than pure functionality, and that can be applied to most hobbies/things. It's not a failure of character, it's called free will......


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

From my experience of a few of their products I would say so! I've used a couple of their waxes Shield mostly and Crystal Rock many times on various makes and ages of vehicles and always been impressed with their ridiculously easy application, durability and smell  I've also used Autobahn which has kept my alloys top notch and so easy to maintain.

I've tried R222, dodo, Autoglym and AF waxes and I've never found a product that beats Shield so far. R222 100% comes a fairly close 2nd but doesn't last anywhere near as long as Shield.

Svisswax gets a thumbs up from me


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Swisswax is good but miles too expensive. 

That sentence works for the majority of brands. You are paying for the name and their marketing budget more than the product. At least with swisswax you know it!


----------

